# Over for a while



## justsurviving (Jan 25, 2009)

We have been married for 15 years and just coexisting for the past 7 years. At the end of November she went to a party her sister was having and struck up a friendship with a guy. It started off as a friendship and then my wife tells me it might be turning into more than friendship. We have had long emotional conversations and decided it was over between us for a long time. We have decided to get divorced and she is currently seeing him. Until the divorce is final we are still living in the same house with our daughter. I think I am still in love but as I said as far as she is concerned it has been over for years. It has been tough seeing her going out to meet this guy and all I do is wonder What if...

I truly want my soon to be Ex to be happy and I know it is not going to be with me. I guess I have to just deal with it until it is finalized. I just needed to tell someone since nobody else knows yet.


----------



## Malibu17 (Nov 30, 2007)

justsurviving:

You say you've been co-existing for the past 7 years. We're you happy as a couple the previous 8 years, or has there always been problems and unhappiness? 

They're still may be hope, if you're willing to try...


----------



## justsurviving (Jan 25, 2009)

We were a happy couple the previous 8 years. I am still willing to try, but I think the ship has sailed with her. She is not wanting to go back to the way it has been the past 7 years. Her new friend has made her feel alive and actually communicates to her about things that she is interested in. I have been unwilling to change my ways for the longest time and she is tired of feeling sad and lonely. And she hasn't felt like her own person. i.e (wife, mother, sister, etc)


----------



## Malibu17 (Nov 30, 2007)

I understand what you're saying, however, she needs to understand that sooner or later, her new relationship may have it's own set of problems, after the "honeymoon" phase is over. As the old saying goes; The grass isn't greener on the other side of the fence.

You could always suggest going to something like the following, to try and save the relationship:

Marriage Problems. Marriage Help. Marriage 911 for Problems.


----------



## justsurviving (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I will check it out and see how it goes.


----------



## justsurviving (Jan 25, 2009)

She doesn't want to go down that road. She states that she has given me numerous chances to change and since I haven't it is best that we get divorced and that I need to concentrate on my relationship with my daughter before anything else.


----------

